# What makes you happiest when you are out riding?



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

It could be any number of things: weather; company; the trail you are on; the bike you are on; your mindset... whatever!

Personally, I am happiest out riding when I do not have to worry about getting back at a particular time. 
Then I think it's riding a challenging and relatively new trail, with steep climbs, and well-earned downhills, wide-open views, warm sunny weather, and when my bike is working well, pretty much in equal parts...


----------



## schultzboy (Aug 20, 2010)

when i'm in that zone where you are riding and it all seems so easy. you're not thinking about it or anything else back at home/work. you just ride along the trail seemingly being pushed by someone else.

doesn't happen very often. and usually when you realize it's happening, that's when you snap back to reality.

besides those rare moments i love the fact that it gives me a chance to focus on something that i enjoy. no deadlines. no schedule. just me and the bike and whatever trail/road i'm on trying to see how far i can go.


----------



## keithrad (May 4, 2007)

+1 What schultzboy said, and the weather. For me when it's overcast allowing the evergreens to contrast against the darker sky. Temps are mild with a coolness when the breeze blows. Maybe the scent of rain as well. but still dry, like the calm before the storm. A good 15 miles of trails with dirt, rocks, roots, creek beds, some climbs, but mostly flowing flats and downs.And you make it back to the truck before the rains come...BLISS!!


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

Honestly? When I see my wife take a sweet line, or clear an obstacle, or catch a little air over a root or something. I like seeing her succeed. I love watching her legs pump the pedals.......


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

There are so many aspects of riding that make me happy:

...riding with my hubby on sweet alpine singletrack on a sunny day and knowing we have another (insert number) days of riding yet before getting back home and to the daily grind.

...reveling in nature while riding, whether it's a field full of flowers, having a dragonfly land on my handle bars, or deer running off the trail.

...that feeling of freedom when your entire body and brain are focused on the trail in front of you and all is flowing.

... dark chocolate in my camelback for lunch


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Berms.
Berms.
Really big berms.


----------



## Shooter98 (Aug 26, 2011)

Leaving my cell phone and laptop at home


----------



## FARTHAMMER (May 31, 2011)

my buddy hollering at me as he slowly rides into one of my hella beefy farts


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Shooter98 said:


> Leaving my cell phone and laptop at home


This.

But--more importantly-- it's not any one thing, it's a combination of everything. The sum is greater than the parts. Even when I feel like crap and as though I have nothing in the tank from the get go, then the weather gets bad and I flat. I feel miserable all the way home but, once there, and inside, It was the best ride ever since the last one, because I was on my bike, in the woods.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Making it to the top of a steep/sandy/rocky hill on my SS. Especially when the other geared riders I am with have to get off and walk up it


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

Riding where the only sound you hear is the sound of nature.
Riding a trail that allows me to roll in a good flow
Riding with good friends while being goofey


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

No cell, no watch, no chit chat...

Getting through that one section that used to stop me...

Having a true focus on one thing and nothing else...


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

the sound of dirt against my tires is the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## Gildnerb (Sep 23, 2011)

The sun as it shines through the trees


----------



## pecsokak (Sep 23, 2010)

that magical time between 3rd and 4th beer when you are buzzed but not dehydrated, and you can still point the wheels down the middle of the trail without having to consciously think about it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

when i feel as good as i did last tuesday afternoon...


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

I have to add something to mine. The sound of the tires on the dirt, and crunching over twigs and sticks, and the clicking of the rear hub as you coast......


----------



## 86 slo-vo (Sep 4, 2011)

Music does it for me, when I'm riding by myself I turn the tunes up to where that's the only thing I can hear and just cruise and get into that zone where my mind is only on what's in front of me and not the reality of life.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Heavy Fluid said:


> Honestly? When I see my wife take a sweet line, or clear an obstacle, or catch a little air over a root or something. I like seeing her succeed. I love watching her legs pump the pedals.......


This for me too. I don't get to ride with my wife nearly enough.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

TheotherH said:


> ... dark chocolate in my camelback for lunch


It would make me pretty happy if I could keep the chocolate from melting!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Eric Z said:


> the sound of dirt against my tires is the first thing that came to mind.


That is a big one for me too... always has been.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

One of those days where all the riding buddies get together, the weather is nice and no one has a time schedule. Just ripping around, not giving a **** and having fun.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

There are those special rides. Some mornings you wake up and feel more full of energy then on other days. It's about a good night of sleep, heightened awareness to the point where you can feel your toes-_really_ feel your toes, and all the muscles and your veins as they pulsate throughout your body. Waking up on these days is all just a part of it. Having a good breakfast is another part of it. Getting a good meal in is a great addition to it and I love to fry and egg from my neighbor's chickens. Toast, black coffee, a banana, OJ-and I'm on my way after making sure my tires and chain are good to go.

Before I'm even on the trails I'm happy. It's almost like a drug addict being high before they've even taken their substance. Just the thought of it is invigorating.

Once on the trails, I'm enthralled. I'm happy to be alive and all is at peace in my mind. I left my troubles behind at the trail head and now I'm ready to be a kid again. Not the kind of 16 year old kid, but the kind that gets giddy over little things. I feel six and the smile of my bearded face reflects it. The sight of a Covey of quail excites me. The bunnies are beautiful and everything is in its right place.

The climb reflects a part of life to me. I decrease the number of stops I take and get better and better at climbing as I go. Sometimes, when I climb something new, I don't know the track to well and it is a new challenge. I love that. The descent is smooth going and I especially love throwing my weight around. Being unsure yet hopeful of the outcome of an upcoming stunt is always great. Especially when you land it perfectly, or better yet-when you think you're going to case it but you roll perfectly. I aim to get to the bottom of the mountain, but the pursuit of happiness is much more fun then attaining my goal. I want this to never end, I want to keep going. On and on, on and on-my wheels keep on turning.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

....when I'm NOT looking at: cars, machines, concrette, structures, pavement, crowds...
....when I'm NOT hearing: automobiles, machines, crowds...

AND....

...when I AM seeing: animals, wildflowers, birds, geography, ST, fireroads,
my front tire rolling in front of me,...
...when I AM hearing: birds singing, the silence of nature, my tire rolling over the terain,
the wind,...


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Cleaning something for the first time, after many failed attempts. And all of the above.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

When my wife and daughter go with me for a long ride. It doesn't happenen all that often but I like it alot when they do. 

Quiet bikes kinda make me happy too!


----------



## Scarsandtears (Sep 18, 2010)

VTSession said:


> One of those days where all the riding buddies get together, the weather is nice and no one has a time schedule. Just ripping around, not giving a **** and having fun.


Same here


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

I would have to say that I am happiest when me, my bike, the trail, and the day are in perfect harmony, when I flow unbroken through the forest, and crest a hill to see the sun breaking across the top of a ridge. That moment when everything comes together...


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

ehigh said:


> There are those special rides. Some mornings you wake up and feel more full of energy then on other days. It's about a good night of sleep, heightened awareness to the point where you can feel your toes-_really_ feel your toes, and all the muscles and your veins as they pulsate throughout your body. Waking up on these days is all just a part of it. Having a good breakfast is another part of it. Getting a good meal in is a great addition to it and I love to fry and egg from my neighbor's chickens. Toast, black coffee, a banana, OJ-and I'm on my way after making sure my tires and chain are good to go.
> 
> Before I'm even on the trails I'm happy. It's almost like a drug addict being high before they've even taken their substance. Just the thought of it is invigorating.
> 
> ...


Oh yes!


----------



## royalty (Nov 14, 2010)

pitanan said:


> Quiet bikes kinda make me happy too!


Yes!, I love it when I'm cycling and all you hear is the tires rolling, then I feel like I'm able to go extra fast that day. I don't like sound of loud hubs that some people have.

I also like it when I suddenly realise that I haven't seen a single soul in the last half hour.


----------



## Nick_Good (Jan 27, 2011)

I love new trails, lung busting climbs and then the view at the top. There is nothing better than being on a new trail , climbing to the top and then seeing the view for the first time.
-nick


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a favorite trail that makes me happy just being there. I also love traveling to other states and riding a new trail with a map. 
My all time favorite thing is riding my regular rides and cleaning stuff I couldn't do when I was fatter.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

First ride on a new experimental build or with a new component that no one else seems to be using in that application and having it work better than industry standard. Then 5 years later when everybody is doing it 

But that is of course just one part of it. Getting a work out, fresh air, sunshine, green, the animals you see, the challenge of getting up something you never could before or going faster thought a section, not thinking about other obligations you don't want to deal with. 

It's amazing how good it is for you mentally and physically and there are always more challenges if you want them so you never get bored with it. TGFMTBs


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

modifier said:


> . TGFMTBs


Says it all really!


----------



## Desert Rider (Feb 17, 2011)

Seeing wild animals and incredible views. Having more fun than on a dirtbike without the noise and environmental harm.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

I started MTB'n to spend time with my family...I enjoy that the most.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Peace, quiet and escapism.


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

Gasp4Air said:


> Cleaning something for the first time, after many failed attempts. And all of the above.


I dig this too. I like to know my skills are still improving.

I also like catching a nice view at just the right time of day. And a nice flowy trail still puts a smile on my face.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Heavy Fluid said:


> Honestly? When I see my wife take a sweet line, or clear an obstacle, or catch a little air over a root or something. I like seeing her succeed. I love watching her legs pump the pedals.......


I'm with ya man I love seeing my wife right next to me!


----------



## XCkiller (Aug 26, 2007)

Escaping life is what does it for me, the trial's ability take away all my worries and troubles simply blows my mind. It's the perfect combination of you, your bike, and nature.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

biggoofy1 said:


> I'm with ya man I love seeing my wife right next to me!


This is the one thing I wish I had( girlfriend not wife though). She won't do any riding more than a few miles. Definitely nothing on trails.


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

Heavy Fluid said:


> Honestly? When I see my wife take a sweet line, or clear an obstacle, or catch a little air over a root or something. I like seeing her succeed. I love watching her legs pump the pedals.......


Hahaha, it's just the opposite for me when i'm out riding with the wife. I like it when she doesn't succeed, not because i'm jealous or worried she might one day be better then me, it's simply because i'm a sick fu*k that finds joy in others misfortune. :thumbsup:


----------



## SkaredShtles (May 13, 2007)




----------



## charlesinoc (May 17, 2009)

Meeting people on the trail who share their love for nature and share abit of history and wisdom and get a feel for how wonderful they are. I just love good people. 

1. 1995 On my way to Mt Wilson Obervatory I was bonking on the paved road section about 4 more miles from mt lowe fire road to go when I answered a roadies question of how I was doing? He gave me a cliff bar after i answered i was very hungry. I then re-grouped with them at the observatory pavillion where 2 roadies and myself and a 65 year old mountain biker swapped stories. It was a beautiful day and we spoke only about families,beauty of outdoors and comradie, We bonded. To this day I wonder if that 65 year old mountain biker is still riding. He climbed up the Mt. Wilson toll road , and he was asking for a smoother trail to descend on. Rock on dude!

2. Passing a group of Sierra Club hikers about 1/2 a mile from Mt. Wilson. Falling in front of the group while still clipped in and being helped up and encourage to continue on. When I asked if they hated mountain bikers,several replied they were riders too. The blistering color of pine trees, the pritine clear trail made of decomposed granite, the stunning view of los angeles and beyond below. crystal clear air at 5,600 feet. The historic nature of the trail where once Albert Eistein had made the similar trek i did. 

3. Completing the rim trail loop starting from my home in eaton canyon. The scenic beauty of the back country that is amplied %1000 as soon as you face north of the observator. Following a mountain biker in a forest service uniform riding a trek Y bike on the rim trail who did not leave any brake slide marks on the trail. Descending the gabrielino trail 3 miles from Chantry Flats where you pass through small water crossings and its so green and water is crystal clear making the decomposed granite stunning. 

4. An older couple who gave me half the water they were carrying because i ran out about 6 more miles to the observatory.

6. Mountain bikers who help you get home who give you a tube,cause you've exhausted your emergency supply. 

7. Descending from Henniger Flats,this young guy I was riding with told me to slow down and be quiet. He pointed out a red fox going for a prey. 

8. Running into Sherman Lee and his women on the Mt.Wilson Trail where they stopped for a break. Collette and her Austrailian accent sharing freshly baked delicious cookies. Just so spectacular. 

9. I better stop now.


----------



## metelhead (Jun 1, 2008)

The first sound of "click", "clink" as I clip-in, knowing the challenge before me is about to begin.....getting to the Flow section where every line is just perfect and the feeling that goes with it is immortal. The climb where I actually feel I can use Any gear, the rhythm between breaths and the legs is harmonic. The safety break at the top, taking in all the rays and sound of silent before the violent blurring decent. and the euphoric post ride afterglow followed by the Mexi finish!.....but the happiest is at the end of the ride looking over and seeing the same dirty dusty expression on both my son and wife's faces having done it together with them!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

girls in spandex


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I love reaching a smooth, fast part of the trail where I and open up, pedal fast, and then just coast at mach 6 over rolling hills and corners effortlessly. the tech and climbs are fun and all, but flowy stuff is like a reward for all the sweat and grinding.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Being able to disconnect does it for me, if a new trail, air was caught, enjoyed the scenery or just smiled all the ride is frosting on the cake.


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

rockerc said:


> It would make me pretty happy if I could keep the chocolate from melting!


OT: That's an easy fix. Just stick what ever you want to keep cold in the reservoir of a camelback (or any brand) fill with ice and water and you're good to go. I do that all the time with candy bars and gel packs, it works great.


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

getting in shape, riding new trails, going downhill really fast, bike functioning perfectly, etc.


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

air, step-off endos, freshies, my riding buds


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

In no particular order....

1. Hitting a line faster/smoother than before.
2. Hitting a faster/smoother line than before.
3. Chasing the person in front of me on the fast sections
4. Trying to draw away from the sound of wheels behind me.
5. Finding a way to hit something as a double.
6. Cleaning a super technical climb.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

monzie said:


> This is the one thing I wish I had( girlfriend not wife though). She won't do any riding more than a few miles. Definitely nothing on trails.


It can happen man. When me and my wife were dating I was told there was no way in hell she was ever gonna be biking with me and now she asks when are we going riding!!
She is learning and has taken up both road biking and mtn!

She just said her awesome bikes tend to assist in the wanting to ride part lol


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Just riding...........


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

...thinking about what I am gonna do to my wife later on in the day...:ihih:


----------



## M-80 Rider (May 26, 2011)

Putting a rear-facing camera on my helmet to videotape my son on a 20-minute downhill, then watching the vids afterward and seeing how I, on my brand new fancy FS bike, was holding him back on his $350 HT.

Conclusion: Even though he's 12 and has been riding only a few months, his skills are better than mine.

(Can't imagine how good he'll be in a year or two.)


----------



## 2wheelsnotfour (Aug 18, 2010)

Sunshine on my shoulders.


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

ambassadorhawg said:


> ...thinking about what I am gonna do to my wife later on in the day...:ihih:


Ahh yes, that is the best part of the ride......thinking about what I'm gonna do to the old lady when I get home. :eekster:


----------



## jjc155 (Aug 9, 2011)

man it is soooo many different things that vary day to day.

It could be a empty trail, if I am craving quiet contemplation about something.

It could be a busy trail if I am looking to hook up with a group of riders that are better than I that I know I will have to push hard to keep up with.

It could be a wide open trail or a narrow singletrack through the woods where hardly any sun light gets through. 

There are so many things for me.

The common denomiator is that I am out and about on my bike, which is always a huge plus.

J-


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't think I could pick one thing that truly makes me happiest, but many things contribute to the stoke. 

Being out in nature is just a good feeling, period. Out West I loved the wide open views that were completely astonishing, even after seeing them hundreds of times. Now that I'm out East, I seriously get a deep forest zen feeling when I ride. It's something I never experienced before, and kind of took me by surprise at first. It really takes all my focus, and it's a great feeling to just pedal my way through the trees and be in a state of complete focus on the ride. 

I also love riding with my girlfriend and watching her progress, which she's doing very quickly.

Riding with friends, new or old that love riding as much as I do is a great time. 

The sense of adventure is something else I really love about riding. Going out for a couple hours into the woods is good for you. 

The type of riding in specific that seriously makes me the happiest though, is flowy singletrack that weaves up and down, through the forest. Nothing in specific, just something along those lines. Trails like that just make you feel good.


----------



## cmanco (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm with cycleaddict, I love the sense of adventure. I also love not being able to hear any cars so I can forget about the fast paced life we all live and just worry about riding my bike.


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

XCkiller said:


> Escaping life is what does it for me, the trial's ability take away all my worries and troubles simply blows my mind. It's the perfect combination of you, your bike, and nature.


This for me always. It is my #1 and only true outlet. When I am out there, alone, shredding and I hear nothing but my bike, or the leaves in the trees, etc.. I just love it. Nothing else matters at the time. Wish it could never end.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

1) "Steep and Sketchy" rides - usually involve some difficult trail & several microbrews afterward;

2) Clearing something big & scary that I haven't cleared before;

3) Having my legs & lungs last longer than they usually do;

4) Pretty scenery.


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

I would have to say that Zen moment. I haven't really pinpointed what causes it, as it could be any number of things. It is that moment when you think "this is spectacular, I love this sooo much" 
Sometimes its the view, the buddy your with, the solitude, cleaning a section, riding new singletrack, getting lost, getting found, feeling wicked fast, getting your ass handed to you, the click of your hub, the whoosh of a birm, ahhhhhh yessss, that feeling of connection with the bike/trail/wild etc...


----------



## AaronK (Dec 21, 2006)

Girls in sports bras on the fire roads.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

a quiet bike and flow. dl incognito.

I hate loud hubs like ckings on a trail. It's the equivalent of a car horn or exhaust noise for me. me no like.


----------



## Potsie (May 1, 2009)

Bike, body, mind working in harmony. Starts with the former and ends with the latter being completely blank.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Here's a perfect example of what makes me smile when out riding. Yesterday I was riding some local trails with my wife. I was coaching her for an upcoming climb that can be semi-tricky... then I was too focused on coaching instead of riding. She cleaned it and took off, while I dabbed.

Crappy video quality, and she really took off and dusted me, but wanted to keep it short...


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

Watching my son's clean a part of the trail that they hadn't done before. Gives me a huge smile.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Some combination of speed, flow, scenery, wildlife, and this odd sort of empty concentration.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Sometimes I think while I ride. Other times I just ride.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

The view from a big hill above Hood River!! It is stunning and makes the climb worth it. Check it out:

The Gorge is my Gym


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

mmm... I absolutely loved today. I went to the doctor, got my lymph fluid drained and got the Okay to go out and go riding again. Admittedly, I went riding yesterday-but that was because it was my birthday. I still had the fear of whether or not I should be doing it looming over my head, but it was great. Today was even better as I went even further. I had an absolute blast. I put my new XTR Trail brakes to the test, enjoy the MRP 2X guide I got, and the Chromag Fubar OSX bars are incredible at 780mms. New parts is always a blast, especially when they help you soar after being off the trails for so dang long. Too long... my cardio is out of shape, but I aim to fix that very quickly. I'm so happy to be out there again. Got home and took the covers off my jump and hit it a few times. I'm not comfortable enough to take my hands off the bars and do tricks off of it again quite yet, but I'll be back.

(in addition to this)


ehigh said:


> There are those special rides. Some mornings you wake up and feel more full of energy then on other days. It's about a good night of sleep, heightened awareness to the point where you can feel your toes-_really_ feel your toes, and all the muscles and your veins as they pulsate throughout your body. Waking up on these days is all just a part of it. Having a good breakfast is another part of it. Getting a good meal in is a great addition to it and I love to fry and egg from my neighbor's chickens. Toast, black coffee, a banana, OJ-and I'm on my way after making sure my tires and chain are good to go.
> 
> Before I'm even on the trails I'm happy. It's almost like a drug addict being high before they've even taken their substance. Just the thought of it is invigorating.
> 
> ...


----------



## TallChris (Oct 16, 2008)

Any of these: flow, momentum, coasting, beautiful scenery, exploring.


----------



## adjunkie (Feb 20, 2007)

What makes me happy when I'm riding?

After I've gotten to the top of the mountain, dropped in, and I'm about to hit that first feature.

My mind goes into a meditative state. Adrenaline rushes through my veins. My pupils dilate. 

For the rest of the run, nothing exists but me, my bike, and the trail. It's pure flow.

That's what I love.


----------



## jeeper006 (May 8, 2009)

Guerdonian said:


> I would have to say that Zen moment. I haven't really pinpointed what causes it, as it could be any number of things. It is that moment when you think "this is spectacular, I love this sooo much"
> Sometimes its the view, the buddy your with, the solitude, cleaning a section, riding new singletrack, getting lost, getting found, feeling wicked fast, getting your ass handed to you, the click of your hub, the whoosh of a birm, ahhhhhh yessss, that feeling of connection with the bike/trail/wild etc...


completely sums up why i ride... I think the unexplainable Zen moment is what attracts me most. While on trail i am completely braindead to everything except my bike and the trail. I manage to completely forget about everything else and just ride...


----------



## OCFry (Sep 6, 2011)

A remote cross country singletrack with the dog cranking along with me... I can hear him panting in between when I am panting...


----------



## Darkearth (May 4, 2009)

It's great when my brakes work and I don't crash.


----------



## Dangeruss (Jan 24, 2006)

New trails. Watching as a fresh landscape unrolls in front of me. Not knowing what's around the next rise or corner. Technical trail or flowing sweetness, a surprise vista it's all new and largely unexpected. The rush of riding into an "oh really?" trail feature and making that sketchy climb or that challenging descent having never seen the line before or knowing how big that step really is.


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

This thread is so full of win!

Oh boy so many things: So many of them others have said and its good to know others share my excitement!

- The anticipation. I love being on the way to the trail for my ride, or to my next race. I feel like a kid going on a camping trip! 
Part 2: Getting my bike ready for the ride. Checking the tire pressure, pumping up the shocks, putting on my gear. I get so excited!
Part 3: Clipping in. The sound of the "click". The feel of becoming part of my bike. Then my first couple of pedal strokes.

The Ride - Being away from the work phone, the mailbox (which has bills), the pressures of my job, the noise of the city.
Part 2: Nature.
Part 3: The sound of my tires on the trail and my labored breathing.
Part 4: That special feeling when you lose track of yourself and of time and you are hitting the single track like a pro and flowing so smoothly...

The Race- My heart pumping on the start line.
Part 2: Going faster than I ever dared go in my pre-ride just because I am focused and my adrenaline is turning me into a riding machine.
Part 3: Seeing my girlfriend at the finish line!
Part 4: The satisfaction of knowing I finished another race, even if I didnt place well.

The Aftermath- Looking better and feeling better than I have in years because I love my bike and what I do on it.
Part 2: Being hot and sweaty after a ride and feeling like im spent....

God I love this sport!!!


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

pattongb said:


> This thread is so full of win!
> 
> Oh boy so many things: So many of them others have said and its good to know others share my excitement!
> 
> ...


Amazing!
Nothing like the enthusiasm of a fellow cyclist to make another person excited. Now all I can think of is riding, and its nice out today. I'm stuck at work.


----------



## jwilliams (Jun 6, 2011)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> this odd sort of empty concentration.


I like the way you describe that - I think that's it for me too. Everything else in the world goes away...


----------



## henry9419 (Nov 18, 2010)

just being out on the bike on my own whether im onnpavement or woods with or without a partner always helps to clear my mind about anything thats bothering me after around 15 min and i can forget about it all for the duration of the ride and most of all as i call it the oneness with the bike


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

*This*

Sweet single track......Duh


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

^^ tg I dont know where you live but im extremely jealous....


----------



## The Other Player (Jul 27, 2011)

I have lots of stress in school with projects, homework, essays, and labs. Getting out to the trail is just good for me in general. Even though my bike kinda sucks, I love mountain biking anyway and enjoy forgetting everything and just cruising some nice single track for hours on end. Strangely enough, the most satisfying thing for me is trying something that I am absolutely terrified of after pepping myself up for it all the way up the hill. For instance, back in the winter I was riding in the free ride section of my local trail and I was trying out a new section and saw a fairly small jump, I went for it and pedaled as fast as I could, turns out it was a 10 foot gap jump ( %#@*ing huge considering I had only been mountain biking for 3 weeks ) and I cleared it with ease. I love moments when I ignore my conscience and do something stupid. Also I love spending time with my gf on the trail as something we both can enjoy together. Additionally, Once a month, two friends and I guide 40ish people through various local trails for bike club at my high school. Lastly, I find nothing more interesting than a good crash, the kind when you don't get injured much but you know how it happened and how you messed up, my whole riding progression is based on crashing :thumbsup:


----------



## Kanik (Sep 28, 2011)

The parts where I'm going so fast and flowing so well I can feel the edge of control.

When you're going over that loose rock and your wheels are bucking around sideways under you, but you're just riding along hoping not to fall...

When you're going around that curve and you feel your front wheel slip in little bits...

When you touch your rear brake around the curve and your rear end just slides into position...(sounds dirty, lol)

Going over rises fast enough that you just float over the top of them without even trying...

Braking _really_ hard on a little rise where you know your tire's not gonna slip...

Just absolutely flying down the singletrack...

Yeah. Those moments that make me yip and cry with excitement. When I start making yippy sounds, I _know_ I'm having fun!


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

Let’s not forget the pleasure one gets from introducing new riders to the sport. As a middle school teacher who runs a mountain bike club, I have the opportunity to introduce dozens of students each year to the wonders of mountain biking. The feeling of accomplishment that those students get from doing the simplest things always puts a smile on my face. It is also great to help them learn basic bike maintenance, develop their riding skills, and observe them sharing their new found passion with families and friends.


----------



## bazooka_beard (Aug 6, 2010)

All of the above.


----------



## leo3000 (Aug 31, 2011)

catching a deer by suprise and watching it run thru the forest..


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Fly down a peaceful section I just climbed up :thumbsup:

Then doing it again. And again.

And attracting chicks at the trailhead with my sexy body on my dirty bike after coming in hot from the DH 

David


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Catching a duo (or trio!) by surprise and watching them run through the forest - panties are like shackles


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

highdelll said:


> Catching a duo (or trio!) by surprise and watching them run through the forest - panties are like shackles


How many trios have you seen? I'm yet to run into that


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

*This......*

Makes me happy....


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

ehigh said:


> How many trios have you seen? I'm yet to run into that


none - or even duos ...
but it makes me happy thinking of the possibility! (man, I must watch too much porn)


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Animal experiences. 
I love seeing tortoises and lizards. 
Yesterday while I was taking a break, a baby ground squirrel came up to me and put it's forepaws on my left ankle. It was so tiny I thought it was a bug (before I looked down) and I almost swatted the little critter. After a couple of minutes a couple of it's siblings came over. I had a pretty good day after that.


----------



## conlysm (Aug 12, 2011)

not climbing hills makes me happy (activity induced asthma)


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

pattongb said:


> ^^ tg I dont know where you live but im extremely jealous....


Western Colorado...... Home to ST heaven and bliss.


----------



## PAmtbiker (Feb 2, 2005)

ambassadorhawg said:


> ....when I'm NOT looking at: cars, machines, concrette, structures, pavement, crowds...
> ....when I'm NOT hearing: automobiles, machines, crowds...
> 
> AND....
> ...


^This makes me happy. Also seing fantastic geology makes me happy. I had a ride recently that made me happy. A few of my friends and I spent 2.5 hrs crawling up, over, and around rocks, dodging briars and other pointy foliage, and exploring new trails to come out to a vista overlooking the valley we had climbed up from. There we ate a lunch of cliff bars and sat and talked for well over an hour. THAT makes me happy.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

On any bike ride, road or mountain, I love the feeling of being able to _push_. I'm in my 40's, so that youthful feeling of being able to ride all day doesn't come around as often as it used to.
On those rare days when I am in the big ring and the terrain is rolling, and I can just stand up and power over those little climbs at good speed, it feels awesome.


----------



## radiocraig (May 28, 2010)

when I have no time constraints while on the trail


----------



## Sean831 (May 22, 2011)

Nice smooth section of the trail without the roots, rocks, and other obstacles I'm accustomed to and flying through them


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Sounds*

The sound of my breathing and the tires on the trail. That click when my cleats engage the pedals. And the mostly the sound of silence.


----------



## damjan_v (Jan 18, 2011)

me to, i love the silence


----------



## nick6sic6 (Apr 14, 2011)

I love it when i ride without any noises,creakings and problems in general !


----------



## Adam490 (Jul 6, 2011)

The beer after the ride with your buddies. You know the one; it's been chilling in the bottom of the ice chest ALL day and no matter the brand tastes like the best beer you've ever had .


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

XCkiller said:


> Escaping life is what does it for me, the trial's ability take away all my worries and troubles simply blows my mind. It's the perfect combination of you, your bike, and nature.


THIS.

The feeling of being away from "it all" makes me feel fantastic.

No jet fuel on my hands & arms, no co workers yellin and makin fart jokes, no stupid driver yackin on their cell phone cutting me off on the highway... just purely being AWAY from all the other tards that roam this earth is what makes me feel great.

Oh, and a trail-side PB&J


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

BigHit-Maniac said:


> ...
> 
> Oh, and a trail-side BJ


FIFY :thumbsup:


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

highdelll said:


> FIFY :thumbsup:


LMAO. That too. Can't complain when she's askin for a little cream filling.


----------



## cbkalpine (Oct 15, 2011)

Not thinking about my worthless job, enjoying the clean mountain air, and
just being outdoors away from the hustle and bustle of everyday life.


----------



## tuffgrrl (Sep 21, 2011)

feeling free. my mind is able to be clear to ride . you cant think about anything else but the ride. the smell of the fresh air .the wind on your skin .


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

I like riding alone. The solitude of myself, my human powered machine against mother nature, all the danger that gravity brings, and to survive it all.

That makes me happy!


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow, what an open ended question. What makes me happiest riding?

Feeling strong and climbing well. Cleaning an obstacle I've had trouble with. Setting milestone times and beating them. Being with friends who are passionate too. The flip side of enjoying goofy trail talk with said friends. Riding with friends at a non-race pace so we can enjoy the conversation. Night riding. Winter riding. Pumping single track when I can actually get the timing down right. Shoving the front into a turn knowing it will stick. Snagging a bar on a tree and not crashing. Going fast enough that if I screw up I'll maybe get hurt. Time trialing off road. Challenging and being challenged by my friends until one of us crashes. Listening to my various bikes work perfectly when I shift gears. The wah-wah-wah of knobbies on pavement when you are hammering. The whir of a whole lot of drivetrains when watching a big group of roadies go by. Riding road for 130 km with 450 other riders. Riding MTB for 7 hours with 15 other nuts and hitting every trail in my city just for the fun of it. 

I could continue...... 

Drew


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

Two wheel drifting a flat turn.


----------



## chuck1073 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hearing the leaves and sticks crackling under my wheels. Smelling the "fall smells" here in New England. Not crashing and ending up with another huge purple one on my side...before the present one heals. Yeah....good luck with that one.


----------



## NE2NM (Dec 5, 2006)

The best is being with good Friends

---------
National Breast Cancer Awareness Month | TopTenAUTHORITY


----------



## RidinLou (Sep 5, 2011)

Gettin in the groove and just peddling along zoned out yet aware


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

mountainbikeloco said:


> I would have to say that I am happiest when me, my bike, the trail, and the day are in perfect harmony, when I flow unbroken through the forest, and crest a hill to see the sun breaking across the top of a ridge. That moment when everything comes together...


Nicely stated, and perfectly in sync with where my head is at. I have to say though, that this harmony is hard for me to achieve unless I am riding solo or at most with one other person. I know thats a selfish sort of statement, but thats when I enjoy my rides the most and thats what I love about it.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i just love the frikken woods. i like hiking almost just as much, but the bike gets you places farther and faster! i grew up in state forest, and i was always sneaking out as a little girl and running off into the trails, (maybe not a good idea for me to be alone, but it was a worthy risk for me) and eventually taking my bike into the trails. my fondest memories ever were riding my crappy huffy bikes thru the trails in my woods. when i got a bit older, and started driving, i really missed those days. when i got back on a bike 3 years ago, people were saying "you look like a kid just having a blast on your bike!" its just damn fun. i dont like road biking so much. no woods (unless super rural, thats fine) and i HATE cars.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

oh,i also want to add, i love the feeling of "dropping" on my bike. i'm not talking huge hucking drops, (i dont have the skills or the right type of bike for that stuff!) i'm just talking like stair-sized drops where your are descending down hill, and you feel that PLUNK PLUNK as your bike drops down and you hover a bit and make your body into its own suspension. its such a cool feeling. 
sometimes when i'm bored on my couch, i just stare at my bike and wish i was feelign the bike dropping feeling.


----------



## armyguy (Oct 5, 2011)

well im a total DH bike guy, I like the lifts or shuttling, im not a fan of riding trails lol... But Iove sitting in the chair waiting to decide what trail to ride, I love the first push off on the start of the trail and when you take the first drop, jump, berm you know its gonna be awesome.. I love doing it all day long as many times as you can, thats what I love about riding..


----------



## Kanik (Sep 28, 2011)

dru said:


> Wow, what an open ended question. What makes me happiest riding?
> 
> Feeling strong and climbing well. Cleaning an obstacle I've had trouble with. Setting milestone times and beating them. Being with friends who are passionate too. The flip side of enjoying goofy trail talk with said friends. Riding with friends at a non-race pace so we can enjoy the conversation. Night riding. Winter riding. Pumping single track when I can actually get the timing down right. Shoving the front into a turn knowing it will stick. Snagging a bar on a tree and not crashing. Going fast enough that if I screw up I'll maybe get hurt. Time trialing off road. Challenging and being challenged by my friends until one of us crashes. Listening to my various bikes work perfectly when I shift gears. The wah-wah-wah of knobbies on pavement when you are hammering. The whir of a whole lot of drivetrains when watching a big group of roadies go by. Riding road for 130 km with 450 other riders. Riding MTB for 7 hours with 15 other nuts and hitting every trail in my city just for the fun of it.
> 
> ...


Oh man, please do, this is so me too. I love the goofy trail talk. Yesterday I was riding with a friend who is new and he's slower, so I just chilled behind him at a super easy pace, just zoning out and saying goofy stuff, making us laugh. It might have been dull riding but it was fun nonetheless. 


RTM said:


> Two wheel drifting a flat turn.


Dude, I remember like all of these that I do...it feels so great to take a fast turn and just be right on the edge of control. What a great feeling. 


NicoleB28 said:


> sometimes when i'm bored on my couch, i just stare at my bike and wish i was feelign the bike dropping feeling.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

There are joys on the trail, I typically have my most notably satisfying rides when I'm riding my rigid ss 29er. It's the least capable and slowest bike in my stable (geared for climbing) but the most serene and surprisiing (obstacles I can clear often makes me say "wow..I did that on this?"), I often play back in my mind the scene going over/across/about certain trail features after the ride when I've loaded everything onto the back of the car making my way back home. Satisfying smile on my face already looking forward to the next time I am able to make it out and try again.


----------



## Combatcm (Nov 15, 2005)

Mashing the s*** out of a 300 foot long 20+% grade and not being gassed at the top anymore.


----------



## greddyvox (Jun 23, 2011)

Combatcm said:


> Mashing the s*** out of a 300 foot long 20+% grade and not being gassed at the top anymore.


i second that :thumbsup:


----------



## SSearchVT (Sep 6, 2007)

Clearing the miserable lung sucking climb where I've spent the last 30 minutes plus basically staring at my top clamp putting the work day behind me. After a short break it's all great flowey downhill and tech sections back to the car!


----------



## P-Tron (Oct 19, 2011)

Riding unfamiliar trail and tackling really difficult stuff on the first try.
There's a rooty uphill climb in my favorite loop that I climbed on my first try and not since :madman:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2011)

michaelscott said:


> Making it to the top of a steep/sandy/rocky hill on my SS. Especially when the other geared riders I am with have to get off and walk up it


Plus 1 on that 

I can shift, just not my gears.


----------



## nre7766 (Feb 14, 2011)

Definitely the sound of tires hitting the trail, throw in a sweet flowy single track through some tall trees and Im in heaven.


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

1. When I can stop thinking about everyday problems and concentrate on ride;
2. When I have no time limits;
3. When I have high average speed at the end of trip


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

Riding in cool fall weather is the best for me. The leaves on the trail add some fun/challenge/danger to stuff that might be getting less interesting by the end of summer. 

That feeling of carving a line and sliding the back tire around a leafy berm.

mmmm...

I also love the sound of tires crunching on gravely or rocky trails, we don't have much of that stuff in West MI but when I hit a section of it I just smile.


----------



## beerrun (Jul 31, 2007)

silence, breeze


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

What makes you happiest when you are out riding?

...that I'm out riding...


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

You know when you just stop climbing that trail... Then walk and push the FR pig up to the top of the mountain... It seems like forever and you can't stop lurking every single roots, drops, rocks, logs, etc while you take your bike up that hill ? There's only you, a slight breeze, no mosquitos, no animal, no sounds at all others then your wheels cracking littles wood sticks... Then you finally get up to the end of the trail, short of breath, and just amazed at how beautiful nature is and how awesome that descent will be... 

Then you flip the bike facing the trail, get on the saddle, take back you breath, check the brakes, pump the fork, hump the shock, look at your watch, push back your sunglasses deep in place, hold the brakes, clip on and then just fly away... You're going fast, faster then expected... you want to pull the brakes, but you know you can't and it just make you even thrill about that first corner coming up... you quickly reduce your speed and engage the cornering on the edge of control... a quick whip of your back wheel frighten you a second, sent a cold shock all over your body... Then you just focus back on the trail, hammer down the trigger and pedal down even more till you come to the dirt jump... just land perfectly and then engage a series of small drops, where your front and back just bounced perfectly, leaving your body moving in total sync with the bike suspension... Then you hit a mud hole, slows you down and splatters all over you... You wipe off your face with your shoulder and get put back a big smile on your face as you get airborne from a short steep pile of rocks that lands you right onto the trail head... You hit both brakes, drift the wheels onto the gravel, then you stop, the fork sag back and you look around you like you just landed on another planet.

You slowly take your breath back, then get a look at your watch. Only 3 minutes has pass during that descent... You look at your bike and it's all mudded up and so are you. You breath out deeply, clip in and u-turn to go back for more...

That is what makes me the happiest when I'm out there. To rip it off like a boss 

David


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

^^ Dave your post gave me chills...Nice Job!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

pattongb said:


> ^^ Dave your post gave me chills...Nice Job!


Thanks, considering english is my second language, I'm pretty satisfied with how I handle it

:thumbsup:


----------



## rufio (Jul 3, 2011)

I like riding my rigid 2-9er.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Tone: I want need to ride that trail in your pictures. Where is that? May have just found next years vacation time.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

OT: What the hell MTBR no strikethrough? I could have sworn I've done it before.


----------



## willywilly (Mar 19, 2011)

solitude.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

I love it when everything seems easy and my bike feels like it's an extension of me.

It's even better when I'm riding with a tight group of 4-5 friends who are also having a great ride: no mechanicals, no injuries, very little waiting, and tons of smiles!


----------



## Phil129 (Jul 22, 2011)

Being that I'm a fairly new rider, seeing the improvement in my skills from one ride to the next. Climbing that hill that I used to have to walk up. Clearing that obstacle that scared the hell out of me. Keeping up with a friend who would leave me in the dust. Scenery ain't to bad either.


----------



## xcmrx (Oct 17, 2011)

Being outside away from life and all the annoying things that come with it.


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

rockerc said:


> It could be any number of things: weather; company; the trail you are on; the bike you are on; your mindset... whatever!
> 
> Personally, I am happiest out riding when I do not have to worry about getting back at a particular time.
> Then I think it's riding a challenging and relatively new trail, with steep climbs, and well-earned downhills, wide-open views, warm sunny weather, and when my bike is working well, pretty much in equal parts...


Spot on. Not worrying about a time. I try to tell wife, I'm going to ride, then come home. Ride should take 1 1/2 . i don't know exactly when i'll be home.
i just wish i could get away with that answer more often.


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

love it when the texas heat starts to go away, and i feel like i can ride all day in the cool weather. 

love it when i cant clear something, then turn around and hit it again and clean it.

love riding a trail for the first time, everything seems better

love hanging out with the buddies after a long ride


----------



## buck sh0tzz (Jun 2, 2011)

Clears my head, gets me away from everyday problems, gives me a better appreciation for my location/ overall natural surroundings


----------



## Radlwolf (Oct 28, 2011)

leaving cellphone at home!


----------



## Radlwolf (Oct 28, 2011)

I love the silence....


----------



## Radlwolf (Oct 28, 2011)

and trails without traffic...


----------



## bardynt (Oct 11, 2011)

when have no noise

no mobile or anything around

also just nothing to think about getting excercise


----------



## torreyaz (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice little s/t bombing run after a tough ascent. It reminds me of a roller coaster ride, same sensation. Also breaking through to your second wind and realizing you can go as long as your Camelback holds out.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

torreyaz said:


> Also breaking through to your second wind and realizing you can go as long as your Camelback holds out.


That's a good one. I love that feeling!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Air.


----------



## girgl (Sep 16, 2010)

switching off my brain and mind, just beeing a tiny part of the world, feeling whole

This happens every time I am on a bike.
I had a pretty nasty ride today , couldn´t clear any obstacle at the first try. But now I can not even remember why or what happend. #
I am just glad that I had a good ride after all, in the end riding is just positive and leaves a (very) good feeling.

This is the same for years now, wether its sunny rainy snowy cold sleazy rocky

and of course, most of what has been mentioned before.

girgl


----------



## BHopper 5 (Sep 7, 2008)

My Rhodesian Ridgeback running with me and stopping to giver her water from either the Camelbak or water bottle and the clicking of my rear hub. Changing trees and tacky dirt.


----------



## 918biker (Jan 23, 2011)

For me its the sound of tires on the trail, clearing the obstacle you thought you couldnt, the subtle clicking of the rear hub, the sound of "swoosh" from the suspension working. The sweat, breathing heavy from a long climb. I guess to narrow it down, the ride itself


----------



## mayberry32 (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm fairly new, but, to me, it's much like hiking, which has long been a passion of mine. I love the feeling of getting to a point where I feel like I'm about to fall off my bike from exhaustion, and then getting the second wind that makes me feel like I can keep riding until I run the air out of my tires. 

I love the reward of a downhill run after a long, uphill climb. It's like a waterfall at the end of a long hike...the reward for the work put in. 

I like the initial feeling of getting a little air. It's a feeling I haven't felt since I was a kid and it makes me instantly forget the grind of life, work, mortgage,and of being a grownup. For a split second, I'm just a kid on a bike, in the air. 

The wildlife is awesome. I am constantly rounding a corner, and almost running into a deer, squirrel, or the occasional fox. As I said, it's like hiking, but in fast forward. You sometimes see a lot more when passing by at a faster pace.

Overall, I just love it. I love the ride, the exercise, the weight loss, the freedom, and the camaraderie of everyone I meet on the trail. This is the best thing I've done in a long time, and it's changing my life in a lot of ways.


----------



## Dorf (Apr 2, 2011)

A long descent where I can zone out and just flow. I always find myself smiling when I get to the bottom.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

mayberry32 said:


> I'm fairly new, but, to me, it's much like hiking, which has long been a passion of mine. I love the feeling of getting to a point where I feel like I'm about to fall off my bike from exhaustion, and then getting the second wind that makes me feel like I can keep riding until I run the air out of my tires.
> 
> I love the reward of a downhill run after a long, uphill climb. It's like a waterfall at the end of a long hike...the reward for the work put in.
> 
> ...


This is what I am talking about! Gives me thrills just reading this, and anticipating going out into the hills as soon as it gets light here! Have a great weekend everyone! Ride safe!


----------



## jmike1487 (May 18, 2010)

highdelll said:


> girls in spandex


+1.


----------



## maxforce (Mar 8, 2011)

I love getting a call on my phone when I'm out in the middle of nowhere. I pick up the phone and say "You are not going to believe where I am" with a big smile on my face.


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

animal sightings are cool


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I like riding in the fall when I'm strong and fit after riding spring and summer. 

I like the way my body knows all the moves on my daily ride trail so I'm free to zone out and enjoy the sensations rushing past. 

Flowing down a trail that I started building 2 years ago, it's now smooth and fast. 

The last mile or two of a long ride, anticipating a cold brew and a steaming bowl of pumpkin chipotle soup. 

Standing around a bonfire with my friends for a post ride debriefing.


----------

